# Pond Protein Skimmer?



## mark4785 (12 Jul 2011)

At the moment in my pond I have a minor green water problem. I can still see my fish about 30cm below the surface, but if they go any further down I struggle to see them.

I have tackled a recurring blanketweed problem by planting lilies (to block out sun light) and applying barley straw but I'm disgruntled to find that the issue is now green water.

I am aware that UV lights can cause the green water algae to clump together to the extent that it gets caught up in the filter media where it then can be removed. I have to say that this seems like a bit of a myth because the only thing stopping the green water issue are the water changes I conduct. I have been conducting 300-400 litre water changes (with a 10 litre bucket) every 2-3 days to keep on top of the green water.

My question is, can I use a marine protein skimmer in my pond for the purpose of collecting the green water algae particles? I was thinking of buying a nano skimmer since I still want my very efficient filter system to continue to consume ammonia/nitrite and not have a powerful skimmer collecting all of it to the point that the beneficial bacteria dies back in my filter system because there isn't enough ammonia/nitrite to consume.

Mark.


----------



## Fred Dulley (16 Jul 2011)

No it wont work.
Protein skimmers only work in tanks with a specific gravity of 1.006 and above. Saltwater "froths" up easier than freshwater. The pollutants in the water need to adhere to the bubbles in order to be taken out.


----------



## Ed Seeley (17 Jul 2011)

There are a number of freshwater skimmers for ponds.  They do work but they aren't as efficient so pond skimmers are made much bigger to compensate.

If you google then you'll find a few pond protien skimmers or fractionators.  One of the best is made as a trickle tower with a way to skim the foam off the return water.

Have a look at these links,
http://www.coastal-koi.com/shopping.php?class_id=219
http://www.coastal-koi.com/shopping.php?class_id=205

So basically give it a go if you like but you might find it simply isn't big enough to make much of an impact.


----------



## martin-green (10 Aug 2011)

Hello mark4785, sorry to hear of your green water problem, but a UV and bio filter will clear the green water in the way you describe, it is not a myth, changing the water is I would say, is one of the worst things to do in this case, since the new water is providing more nutrients to feed the algae that are green.
Providing the UV is working, is big enough, has a new tube every season and the water flow rate is suitable, there is no reason a UV and bio filter should not clear your green water.


----------

